# Tesla Model S X 90kw battery (Upgrade your tesla battery from 70, 75kw to 90kw)



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model S X 90kw battery (Upgrade your tesla battery from 70, 75kw to 90kw) On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/392974435572?


----------

